# Cycling on 'N' Roads in spain



## aliozoila (10 May 2018)

I'm going to Tarifa (The most southern point of Spain) in June. Our hotel is about 5 miles away from the beaches and town, so we were looking into hiring bikes to get there... Looking at the route the road is N-340 and looking at it on google maps street view it looks like a motorway/ British A road. I'm a experienced cyclist and have done bigger roads in America, however my partner is not so confident. So I have a couple of questions: 

Is it legal to ride on this road to the main town? 

If it is would you say it's safe to ride on this road? (Any comparison to British roads would be helpful)


----------



## Welsh wheels (10 May 2018)

An internet search suggests that most Spanish N roads are okay to cycle on. However, caution is advised if the N-road links two major cities as it is likely to be very busy. If your partner is not so confident on busy roads, N-roads might be safe for you but not for them. Are there no smaller roads you can take?


----------



## mmmmartin (10 May 2018)

this image from Google Streetview of the road suggests there is a hard shoulder that you can ride on. It will depend on the time of day - and whether it's a holiday. I've cycled hundreds of miles on N roads in Spain and mostly they're great - flattish, good tarmac. Sometimes like the N640 they are deserted because the traffic is on a nearby motorway _(autovia)._ And, yes, it's legal - usually.


----------



## mjr (10 May 2018)

Are you American? If so, check out the local road signs. In most of Europe, black bike in red circle means no cycling, white bike in blue circle means you must use the cycleway (not UK yet, which is good because many of ours are substandard and some lethal) and white bike in blue square means you can use the cycleway, while a diagonal line across the sign means the end of the instruction/restriction/option.

It's been a few years (before their helmet law) but I think you can cycle on most Spanish N roads. I'd have backup plans in case they've added restrictions since Google passed it. Traffic levels vary greatly but http://cycle.travel/map usually takes that into account when suggesting routes.


----------



## robing (10 May 2018)

I've ridden a lot of N roads in Spain including that one, but not at Tarifa. The majority are cyclable and most have a good shoulder.


----------



## Bianchi boy (10 May 2018)

I`ve cycled on many N-Roads in and around the Costa blanca, and you should be fine , As has already been mentioned, the respect shown to cyclist in Spain is far superior to that shown in the U.K, Plus there are always alternative routes that generally run near to the main route


----------



## andrew_s (14 May 2018)

Bianchi boy said:


> Plus there are always alternative routes that generally run near to the main route


Not in my experience.
The Spanish have an unfortunate tendency to obliterate the old road when they upgrade a route, and sometimes there's no alternative but to use what looks like a full on motorway. This is permitted on Autovias (white centre on Michelin maps), where there are no alternatives, but not on Autopistas (yellow centre on Michelin).


----------



## Trickedem (14 May 2018)

andrew_s said:


> Not in my experience.
> The Spanish have an unfortunate tendency to obliterate the old road when they upgrade a route, and sometimes there's no alternative but to use what looks like a full on motorway. This is permitted on Autovias (white centre on Michelin maps), where there are no alternatives, but not on Autopistas (yellow centre on Michelin).


I experienced this. Ended up gougo on the hard shoulder of a motorway for 5 miles on my Andalusian tour. I also could not find a way to get to Malaga airport without using a motorway bridge.
Saying that, riding in Spain is generally delightful


----------



## robjh (14 May 2018)

I think the OP is talking specifically about the N340 and I can't offer any information there, but in general Spanish N roads vary as much as British A roads, from quietish single-carriageway in lightly populated areas to undeclared motorways.
I rode on a few sections on N roads recently, and a lot of the time they had a strip of 1 to 1.5 metres marked off by a solid white line, which is not explicitly a cycle path but can serve as such. This advantage was however partially offset by the steep roadside ditches that would have presented a danger should you for whatever reason veer off the road. I was mainly on the more lightly-used kind, and the traffic was respectful, often crossing the other lane to overtake when it was safe to do so. I did have some hairy moments though with large articulated trucks that passed me close when there was oncoming traffic, and the turbulence gave me serious cause for concern.

This picture shows the roadside strip and the ditch, and how quiet the roads could sometimes be. The siesta hours, from about 1 to 4pm, were a good time for quieter roads.


----------



## robing (14 May 2018)

Trickedem said:


> I experienced this. Ended up gougo on the hard shoulder of a motorway for 5 miles on my Andalusian tour. I also could not find a way to get to Malaga airport without using a motorway bridge.
> Saying that, riding in Spain is generally delightful


Me 3, several times. The road south to Soria is a pain as the lovely quiet N road parallel to the motorway runs out, leaving just a dirt track.
But agree though I love cycling in Spain. The N 630 from Seville to Salamanca is brilliant. It runs parallel to a toll free motorway so is deserted of traffic.


----------



## misha (20 May 2019)

Hi, I've lived in Tarifa for well over 10 years and cycle there every day. It's totally legal to cycle on that road (always with a helmet!). It's quite safe to ride on. The only issue might be the wind. When there is a strong Levante (east wind) it can be a bit of a challenge. Given that your hotel is only 5 miles away, i'd say go for it - no problem. I've seen may pensioners do it during the summer months


----------



## misha (20 May 2019)

No saying you're a pensioner by the way! just that it's easy


----------



## misha (20 May 2019)

One more thing - there's a boardwalk you can cycle on to Tarifa, that starts about 3 kms west of the town


----------



## Olive Rocker (20 May 2019)

Hi All, sorry to piggy-back on this thread, but it has relevance to my forthcoming adventure... I intend to cycle from Bilbao to Frigiliana (near Nerja) and I have no experience at all of cycling in Spain. Has anyone done a North-South tour of Spain? What kind of roads are available /best? What would be best type of bike for the road surfaces involved? Is there a 'standard' North coast to south coast route? So many questions....


----------



## MarkF (21 May 2019)

Olive Rocker said:


> Hi All, sorry to piggy-back on this thread, but it has relevance to my forthcoming adventure... I intend to cycle from Bilbao to Frigiliana (near Nerja) and I have no experience at all of cycling in Spain. Has anyone done a North-South tour of Spain? What kind of roads are available /best? What would be best type of bike for the road surfaces involved? Is there a 'standard' North coast to south coast route? So many questions....



I rode from Bilbao to Malaga a few years ago, any roads (but Autovias) are good. Depends what time you have, l had lots so wandered on B & C roads using N roads to catch up my partner!

Any bike will do it, l used a Sirrus hybrid.

Regarding an earlier comment, l found that signage/info relating to older roads near to Autovias was removed, but the roads still there and usually practically deserted.


----------



## Gradders (25 Sep 2019)

Hi, I'm also piggy backing on to this thread as I'm currently committed to cycle solo from bilbao to Malaga, finishing in a place called Mjias, next May 2020 and desperately keen to get some recommendations on routes, accommodation and general advice? Looking to also find a keen cyclist to join me either all of part of the way? I'm mad keen road cyclist from the lake district; however, completely new to cycle touring... Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Gradders (25 Sep 2019)

Olive Rocker said:


> Hi All, sorry to piggy-back on this thread, but it has relevance to my forthcoming adventure... I intend to cycle from Bilbao to Frigiliana (near Nerja) and I have no experience at all of cycling in Spain. Has anyone done a North-South tour of Spain? What kind of roads are available /best? What would be best type of bike for the road surfaces involved? Is there a 'standard' North coast to south coast route? So many questions....





Olive Rocker said:


> Hi All, sorry to piggy-back on this thread, but it has relevance to my forthcoming adventure... I intend to cycle from Bilbao to Frigiliana (near Nerja) and I have no experience at all of cycling in Spain. Has anyone done a North-South tour of Spain? What kind of roads are available /best? What would be best type of bike for the road surfaces involved? Is there a 'standard' North coast to south coast route? So many questions....


Olive, have you planned a route, North to South, yet?


----------



## mudsticks (21 Oct 2019)

FWIW I've been cycling on all sorts of roads in Spain the last couple of weeks, and I've been mightily impressed by the attitude of nearly every driver.. In towns, and out in the country

Massive lorries giving a wide berth on N roads, and car drivers being everso patient even on long twisty hill climbs* on smaller roads, it's so nice compared with UK. 

* I've even pulled over and stopped a couple of times as I couldn't bear holding people up any longer. 

They really respect that solid 'do not cross' line down the middle of the road, even where it goes on for ages..


----------



## Trickedem (21 Oct 2019)

mudsticks said:


> FWIW I've been cycling on all sorts of roads in Spain the last couple of weeks, and I've been mightily impressed by the attitude of nearly every driver.. In towns, and out in the country
> 
> Massive lorries giving a wide berth on N roads, and car drivers being everso patient even on long twisty hill climbs* on smaller roads, it's so nice compared with UK.
> 
> ...


I've been in Spain with @rb58 and @ianrauk this last week and can echo the comments about Spanish drivers. In the main they are very patient and make sure to give you a wide berth when overtaking. Plus the roads are nearly all in fantastic condition.


----------



## mudsticks (21 Oct 2019)

Trickedem said:


> I've been in Spain with @rb58 and @ianrauk this last week and can echo the comments about Spanish drivers. In the main they are very patient and make sure to give you a wide berth when overtaking. Plus the roads are nearly all in fantastic condition.



Yes but a noticeable change in quality of road surface crossing from Asturias to Galicia.. 

The quantities of sweet chestnut on the smaller roads makes for interesting riding at this time of year tho. 

But they are very good roasted


----------



## mjr (21 Oct 2019)

mudsticks said:


> The quantities of sweet chestnut on the smaller roads makes for interesting riding at this time of year tho.


Is the riding much different to sliding around on horse chestnuts like we are now?


----------



## mudsticks (21 Oct 2019)

A bit.. The cases are spiker, the chestnuts are pointer. 

But the upside is, that they're a whole lot tastier... Been enjoying them - 







And the local mushrooms the last few days..

Cauliflower fungus.. Yum :-)


----------

